# Leidl Laura RS optic



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody have a source for these? I can't seem to source them online. Ideally North America.


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Newark.com. They sure have it stock! Also Farnell.com


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ugh. Long registration process, then killer shipping to Canada.
Anybody want to sell me a few?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you using this for the XML?
I went on the new ledil site the other night and noticed there is a load of optics that apear to be in production..
This looks like my favourite LC1 reworked for the XML 
http://www.ledil.fi/node/2/p/1968

Description

FA11937_LXM-RS

Family - Leila
LED - XM-L
Color - black
Diameter - 21.6 mm
Height - 14.6 mm
Style - round
Optic Material - PMMA
Holder Material - PC
Fastening - tape
Status - In Production
Viewing Angle - 14°

Light Beam Type - Real spot

http://www.ledil.fi/node/2/

These look like the square ones troutie uses, cant remember if they were laura's?
http://www.ledil.fi/node/2/p/2129
They look like Lauras to me but for the xml


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

the one that I sent you was from Newark - if you need more you can always get them sent here and I'll forward them on.

You can also get the LXP-RS (round version of Laura-RS) from Digikey, so that might be an option. They also stock the CXP-RS (square) which is comparable to the Laura-RS, possibly a bit smoother - checkout the beamshot thread for a comparison.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Golddigger, this one looks like a good find:
http://www.ledil.fi/node/2/p/2129

Now, if I only knew how to get my hands on them.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

mattthemuppet said:


> the one that I sent you was from Newark - if you need more you can always get them sent here and I'll forward them on.
> 
> You can also get the LXP-RS (round version of Laura-RS) from Digikey, so that might be an option. They also stock the CXP-RS (square) which is comparable to the Laura-RS, possibly a bit smoother - checkout the beamshot thread for a comparison.


Thanks Matt. For some reason I can't find the damned things on the Newark site. I've had this problem before- something to do with the high security on my browser.
I know they're cheap, and wouldn't mind having a couple in stock in case a friend wants to do a build, even though the XM-L ones are out now.

I really liked the one you sent me. I should be getting the light back soon, so I can do a beamshot for you.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

no worries. Here's the link.

I think it has a great beam pattern, really smooth with a lot of throw. I'll need to have a few rides with it, but I think it's a nicer beam than the Regina.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

This catalog is pretty handy
http://www.ledil.fi/sites/default/files/Documents/Technical/Brochure/Ledil_Catalog_5:2011.pdf


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Apparently http://http://www.arrow.com/ and http://http://www.nuhorizons.com/ or http://http://www.digikey.com/ are ledil distributors in north America. Might be worth giving them a try


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

brad72 said:


> Apparently http://http://www.arrow.com/ and http://http://www.nuhorizons.com/ or http://http://www.digikey.com/ are ledil distributors in north America. Might be worth giving them a try


OK, e-mail off to both of them. 
If I end up with an excess of optics, the Great DIY Light Parts Exchange may become active again.

I can see the day when I have a dozen optics, Brad has a pile of switches, Golddigger has the cable glands, Matt has a stock of emitters, and we just buy or trade with each other.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> OK, e-mail off to both of them.
> If I end up with an excess of optics, the Great DIY Light Parts Exchange may become active again.
> 
> I can see the day when I have a dozen optics, Brad has a pile of switches, Golddigger has the cable glands, Matt has a stock of emitters, and we just buy or trade with each other.


I've also got some housings


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> I've also got some housings


What kind of housings?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

kwarwick said:


> What kind of housings?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Somehow, I don't think those housings are up for trade. They do look good on the display shelf.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Somehow, I don't think those housings are up for trade. They do look good on the display shelf.


I'm open to offers, i only use the tripple..:thumbsup:


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Somehow, I don't think those housings are up for trade. They do look good on the display shelf.


I'm more disturbed by the fact that someone would take a black marker pen to a picture of themself and their partner. I'd get slapped into next week if I tried that at my place


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

mattthemuppet said:


> I'm more disturbed by the fact that someone would take a black marker pen to a picture of themself and their partner. I'd get slapped into next week if I tried that at my place


I had to hide our faces, as someone might recognize us off of Crime watch 

Our over seas friends might not know what crime watch is, its a program on uk tv thats looks to the public for help to solve crimes etc..


----------



## brandon01 (Apr 9, 2011)

The lights are awesome looking, i did not even notice the picture


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm good for optics now- got 6 of them. Also supposedly some XM-L specific samples coming too.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I'm good for optics now- got 6 of them. Also supposedly some XM-L specific samples coming too.


Care to share some info on where the xml samples are coming from please?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Care to share some info on where the xml samples are coming from please?


http://www.lednlight.com/
No samples showed up yet.


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Description
> 
> FA11937_LXM-RS
> 
> ...


Has anyone got one of these yet? I'd like to find out what the size is without the holder.

My plan is to insert the XML and optic into a 3/4 inch copper plumbing cap.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I just heard from the fellow- he forgot to mail the samples, but sent them off a few days ago.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Look what I got!


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Look what I got!


Don't show us new optics without beamshots...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Gonna be a while for beamshots I'm afraid. Super-busy right now- working and getting ready for an upcoming 30 hr multisport race. I'll see if I can try the optics on an incomplete light and get something.


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

Can you take a quick measurement of the diameter and height?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

KBARK said:


> Can you take a quick measurement of the diameter and height?


8.4mm height, 15.9mm diameter.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, Quickie Beamshot: (500ma).
The XM-L with LLC01 Narrow optic.









Here's the Laura RS for comparison









The LLC is wider with no real hotspot.


----------



## Magnum9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone know the best source for Laura or Regina for Aussies? Also is the Eva from cutter any good for a single helmet light?


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

where can I order those ?
like to test them. 
thanks, Rob



Ofroad'bent said:


> Look what I got!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

See posting #4 above. I just got samples- not sure if they're out yet.


----------



## xyz-saft (Sep 23, 2010)

I found the LLC01W at cutter when I was ordering some XM-Ls yesterday. Also some optics called LLC01S were available. None of the other ones though.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks !
but cutter as only source, does no cut it for me.
looks like Gaggione makes some good lenses, 
unfortunately they are not necessary available,... 
cheers, Rob


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I got my samples from Gaggione, but it took a long time. They may be for sale now.


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been hunting these lenses for a while now. Products | Ledil

Farnell has them in stock but they want $20 bucks extra just to ship them to the US. Does anyone else have any interest in using these for a light build? Maybe we can do a group buy or something?


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

any thoughts on the square holder ?
looks like , it needs to be flat, so solder cable get in the way,
and screws are no go ?
you guys have any issues with it ? 
do you file it down ?

still can't get the llc lenses,...

for lenses, or misc, let me know what you need / want ,
maybe I'll start a collection for the DIY folks.
cheers, Rob


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting the beamshots. The LLC lenses really don't seem to be very impressive for throw, the narrow seems more like a medium from the pics. Is the narrow a frosted optic?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

HuffyPuffy said:


> Thanks for posting the beamshots. The LLC lenses really don't seem to be very impressive for throw, the narrow seems more like a medium from the pics. Is the narrow a frosted optic?


Agreed, the narrow's not all that narrow. None of the optics are frosted.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

rschultz101 said:


> any thoughts on the square holder ?
> looks like , it needs to be flat, so solder cable get in the way,
> and screws are no go ?
> you guys have any issues with it ?
> ...


I pop out the optic, mark the holder where the screws and wires need to go, then cut those bits out with a Dremel. Bit of filing and compressed air and it's done, takes about 10min or so. If you're using a housing with a compression fit cover/ lens, then you can use just the optic, held in place with the cover.

BTW, just fitted an LXP RS (round) to one of the XMLs in my helmet light (other one has a Regina) and I rather like it. Less of an intense hotspot shining against a wall than the Laura, comparable to a Regina but smoother. Has a relatively sharp cut off for an optic and no die wire projection like the Laura. Haven't had a chance to try it out as central PA is trying to turn into an inland sea at the moment, but once the waters subside and Noah gives the ok I'll try and get some beam shots


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

Is anyone in the UK willing to buy some lenses from Farnell and then ship them to me? If the shipping is less than 20 it would be worth it.


----------



## Praxis (Apr 30, 2007)

mattthemuppet said:


> BTW, just fitted an LXP RS (round) to one of the XMLs in my helmet light (other one has a Regina) and I rather like it. Less of an intense hotspot shining against a wall than the Laura, comparable to a Regina but smoother. Has a relatively sharp cut off for an optic and no die wire projection like the Laura. Haven't had a chance to try it out as central PA is trying to turn into an inland sea at the moment, but once the waters subside and Noah gives the ok I'll try and get some beam shots


It seems like for all the beamshots I've seen, the reflector beats the pants off the optic (except for aspherics). Is the LXP RS really better than the Regina? I realize this is subjective, and "different" might be a better characterization. But why do people like the optics better?

I want to like optics--there's so many more choices. It just seems like for all the beamshots I've seen the optics are much dimmer. Maybe for a more diffuse wide angle light--but for a spot? It just doesn't seem like they have much to offer.

Someone with more experience than me please correct me or elaborate.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

KBARK said:


> Is anyone in the UK willing to buy some lenses from Farnell and then ship them to me? If the shipping is less than 20 it would be worth it.


I would be happy to but am getting on a plane for a holiday in the morning but if it can wait till after the 20 th september happy to oblige

Have you had a look at Bram from the CPF marketplace he has a good stock of ledil stuff 
and is reasonable shipping .

here he is GB: Ledil optics PART IV (XR-E/P4/Rebel) & XR-E Q5's - new MR11/16 cluster optics


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Praxis said:


> It seems like for all the beamshots I've seen, the reflector beats the pants off the optic (except for aspherics). Is the LXP RS really better than the Regina? I realize this is subjective, and "different" might be a better characterization. But why do people like the optics better?
> 
> I want to like optics--there's so many more choices. It just seems like for all the beamshots I've seen the optics are much dimmer. Maybe for a more diffuse wide angle light--but for a spot? It just doesn't seem like they have much to offer.
> 
> Someone with more experience than me please correct me or elaborate.


I wouldn't say better, just different. One of my beefs with the Regina is the bright spot with its sharp transition to the spill - once the light gets bright enough (900lms+?) that bright spot tends to wash out, but because your eyes adapt to it, the spill just outside it looks dim. It's not such a big deal for a helmet light, but I prefer the Laura RS for a bar light.

Anyway, so far the LXP-RS seems to be possibly a smidgeon less bright than the Regina, but far smoother with an equivalently bright, but smaller centre spot. It also has a similar cut off at the edge to the Regina (as opposed to the Laura which has a wider spill). The two together seem to be smoother than 2 Reginas, which was what I was hoping for, but hopefully I'll get to test it out on the trail tonight if the rain holds off. I'll get beamshots as soon as I have a free night that isn't raining!

As for reflectors vs. optics for throw - the Laura RS easily matches the Regina for throw, not sure about the LXP-RS yet. I ride tight or rocky trails, so my speeds are relatively slow and sight lines are poor, so I don't have any need for the ultra throw of aspherics, though YMMV


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Praxis said:


> It seems like for all the beamshots I've seen, the reflector beats the pants off the optic (except for aspherics). Is the LXP RS really better than the Regina? I realize this is subjective, and "different" might be a better characterization. But why do people like the optics better?
> 
> I want to like optics--there's so many more choices. It just seems like for all the beamshots I've seen the optics are much dimmer. Maybe for a more diffuse wide angle light--but for a spot? It just doesn't seem like they have much to offer.
> 
> Someone with more experience than me please correct me or elaborate.


It really is about preference.

For me, the lights I have built with reflectors have been my favorites. I have done three different builds with optics. One never even got to a trail as it was so disappointing. My preference is a tight beam and I like a sharp cutoff. Reflectors seem better at that than optics. I don't care to light up much close to the bike, it's too distracting. One of the cool things about DIY lights is the ability to tailor the beam to what you find suits your preferences.


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about using reginas on my light builds because the XML optics have been so hard to get a hold of. I have a few reginas on hand and digikey has them in stock along with the 18650 holders that I like.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

The Ledil options in the US may improve in the next few weeks. I seem to remember reading on Ledil's site that not much would happen during the July/August vacation season. Perhaps now that we are into September some of the new XM-L specific optics will make it to Newark or maybe even Digikey. If not I'll pay that $20 premium and just get them from the UK.


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

I hope you are right. I would just pay the extra $20 but I only want one or two right now to test it out. If I like they way it looks then I would probably order at least 10 more. 

If you decide to order them from the UK let me know, I'd be willing to split the shipping with you.


----------



## KBARK (Aug 7, 2007)

I just checked and Newark doesn't know when or even if they will stock the XML lenses in the US. I might just pay the extra 20 bucks and be done with it.


----------



## joebreez (Sep 10, 2005)

I ordered a selection of LXM's and CXM's, payed the $20 shipping from Farnell and got it in 4 days to the east coast of US. Very fast shipping considering.
LXM-RS is a nice tight beam with just enough fill.
Tried to use an MCE lens(LM1-RS), didn't seem too bad but not as tight as the LXM-RS.
Also to consider is the MCE die is bigger so the hole in the lens mount (LM1)is too big, needs to be carefully aligned otherwise beam suffers.
Either one would be a good helmet light with the LXM having just a bit hotter spot in center and not as much fill.


----------

